# Can you use the Seachem pH Alert monitor for co2?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I think it would work as using the drop checker you're just looking for pH shift as well. I like the little small monitor which gives a quick eye view of the status. Can it be used for co2?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I guess in a way you can use it for co2 but it will be more work, since you need to look at the ph meter and then test your kh to compare it to a co2 chart to give you the ppm of co2 in your tank.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I think it would work as using the drop checker you're just looking for pH shift as well. I like the little small monitor which gives a quick eye view of the status. Can it be used for co2?


No, it cannot. See below.


coldmantis said:


> I guess in a way you can use it for co2 but it will be more work, since you need to look at the ph meter and then test your kh to compare it to a co2 chart to give you the ppm of co2 in your tank.


You cannot do this.

The CO2/pH/kH relationship works on the assumption that the only contributing factor to kH is carbonate/bicarbonate. Unfortunately, this is usually not the case in a planted aquarium. As such, you cannot use the Seachem pH monitor, as it monitors the pH of the aquarium water (and you would thus use aquarium water to test for kH, which will give you skewed results for CO2 concentration).


----------

